# Looking for title of a film?



## tess1234

*Can't remember the title, name, actors or director of a film/short in the worlds of science fiction/fantasy? 
Then ask here!*

We welcome requests for film's names, but to help us with your query please try to provide as much information as possible:

*Questions must have as much detail as possible, including:*

*Media (short/standard/epic film, black&white/colour )*
*Original year of release/airing, or at least when you have seen this work of fiction. "Saw when I was a child" is not as useful as "Saw when I was a child (early 1980s)"*
*Major themes*
*Plot (as much as you can remember)*
*Setting*
*Characters (names, descriptions)*
*Actors names*
*Director's name*
*The language of the film*
*Details about the film's poster, if applicable*
*Target audience/age group*
*Ideas that you have already ruled out (for example, if you know the film was not directed by Kubrick, then tell us so that we can save time)*
*Try to put as much information in the title to the post as is reasonable.*
If you don't know the release date, was it colour or black and white? It may have been old when you saw it.

If you don't know the title, do you remember anything at all about the name i.e. "I think the title had a Tiger in it."
Everything you remember helps.

f the film is eventually correctly found, please post again saying so (your thanks would be appreciated too) so that others can stop looking for it.

*Answers*
If you can identify a film being searched for and you name it, please give the name *and*, if you wish, a link.
Please don't just say "here you are" and post a link.
There's more than one in this forum where people have done just that and, years down the line, the link is no longer valid, leaving the query unanswered again.


__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Hi all,

I watched a film some time back where the rebel/soldiers "fell" through streets at sharp angles, I just cannot remember the films title.


----------



## hitmouse

TMNT?
Doctor Strange?
Inception?
Valerian?


----------



## Droflet

Hey everyone. I'm stuck on a film title. It's anime and possibly a Ghibli production. It's old, I think, 90's or thereabout. It's hauntingly beautiful like all Ghibli's but all I remember is giant waves crashing onto the shore. Are they living waves? I saw it once more than twenty years ago and immediately recorded it to my external hard drive. Then my external drive fried and took everything with it. 
I've done the usual google search of all Ghibli films and nothing is ringing a bell. Damn my memory. *Does anyone remember this film? *

Mods. I know there's a separate thread for this, somewhere, but I can't find it. So feel free to move it if you wish.


----------



## hitmouse

I dont recall that from any of the older Ghibli films.

The Red Turtle is only a few years old.


----------



## Droflet

Thanks, hitmouse. I'll give the red turtle another view.


----------



## Droflet

Not the one, but I'll get it anyway. I love Ghilbi films.


----------



## Guttersnipe

I can only think of Ponyo, which features sentient waves. It isn't that old, though.


----------



## Droflet

Thanks, Guttersnipe. Sadly, not Ponyo. How can I be haunted by a movie that I can't remember? Grrrr. Bloody unreliable memory. 
That's the word, isn't it? Haunted. I remember finding the movie beautiful, like all Ghiblis, and haunting. And another, grrrrr.


----------



## Dave Vicks

*I'm Looking for the title of a film*

I think the lead actor was Ed O'Neil as the Father of a family, of shrimp fishermen who decide to go North because of rising temperatures. They travel in an old station wagen.And eventually go to Canada.

Can't find title.


----------



## Foxbat

I’ve been searching for a particular film for decades but I haven’t mentioned it here because my memories are too vague. I only remember one scene and that it scared the beejeezus out of me (I was probably about six when I saw it).  It’s one of those ’I’ll know it when I see it’ things.

Unfortunately, I’ve bought a number of films thinking ’this is the one’ only to be disappointed yet again. My latest theory is that it might be Roman Polanski’s Repulsion (I should have it soon). But no doubt it will turn out to be another wild goose.

I suspect a lot of movie searches may be based on memories as vague as my own.


----------



## Danny McG

Foxbat said:


> I only remember one scene and that it scared the beejeezus out of me


Any details on the scene?


----------



## Foxbat

Just the back of a blonde woman’s head as she passes through double doors with circular windows (like fire doors or hospital doors).  I’m pretty sure it was a psychiatric hospital. Other memories elude me but I remember being pretty frightened by the whole movie.

If you’re wondering what a six year old was doing at the movies watching this, here is my story.

 We were on a family holiday (I’m pretty sure it was Dunkeld) and we went to the local cinema because it was showing King Kong versus Godzilla. Me and my younger brother moaned and whined about it until my parents cracked. When we got there, we discovered it was an X certificate (probably because of this other movie). My dad persuaded the ticket guy to let us in and we sat through this first feature. Once Kong started, I forgot all about the scary movie until about 20 years later and then I began to wonder what it was. I asked my mum and she remembers the film but not what it was called.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Foxbat said:


> We were on a family holiday (I’m pretty sure it was Dunkeld) and we went to the local cinema because it was showing King Kong versus Godzilla.



That's the 1963 film?  Then it was an X certificate at the time. The rating of the other film would have been irrelevant.








						King Kong Vs Godzilla
					






					www.bbfc.co.uk


----------



## M. Robert Gibson

Here's a link to an unanswered film query





						'Ant' find this film!
					

I’ve been trying to remember a film I saw as a kid. The only scene I recall was a small group of soldiers in the US desert had to sneak underground into an ant colony. The ants were huge. They entered a chamber of sleeping ants and I think they had to place explosives very silently else they’d...




					www.sffchronicles.com


----------



## JunkMonkey

Foxbat said:


> Just the back of a blonde woman’s head as she passes through double doors with circular windows (like fire doors or hospital doors).  I’m pretty sure it was a psychiatric hospital. Other memories elude me but I remember being pretty frightened by the whole movie.
> 
> If you’re wondering what a six year old was doing at the movies watching this, here is my story.
> 
> We were on a family holiday (I’m pretty sure it was Dunkeld) and we went to the local cinema because it was showing King Kong versus Godzilla. Me and my younger brother moaned and whined about it until my parents cracked. When we got there, we discovered it was an X certificate (probably because of this other movie). My dad persuaded the ticket guy to let us in and we sat through this first feature. Once Kong started, I forgot all about the scary movie until about 20 years later and then I began to wonder what it was. I asked my mum and she remembers the film but not what it was called.



I've had a poke about and found this:





which appears to be part of someone's labour of love attempt to compile a database of such things.  Unfortunately _The Raiders _ the only film I can find released as a double bill with KK vs G is a western starring Robert Culp so I don't think that's the film you are looking for.   I suspect the cinema you saw it in must have been an independent, (as you say 'local') cinema picking up films that had already done the rounds. Older cheaper movies  they could put together as double bills rather than take whatever package of newer stuff the distributors were offering. 

What year did you see it?

Could a Mod move these to the new thread?


----------



## Foxbat

Maybe not the film I’m looking for but great work all the same @JunkMonkey
I’d searched for something like that list but couldn’t find anything. I’m impressed and amazed that you did

The year is the thing. I think I was about six, which would make it 1967 but I could have been older (maybe up to nine) so anywhere between 1967 and 1969. It definitely was not 1970 because that was the year I got my first ride in a plane (Comet) when we went to Malta.

Edit: I know it was a different time but I still find it difficult to understand why Kong vs Godzilla would be classified X


----------



## Droflet




----------



## Foxbat

Been looking further into Repulsion. It looks promising. I wonder if my memory plays tricks on me and I mistook a circular window in a door for this ‘eye’ shot?


----------



## JunkMonkey

Foxbat said:


> Maybe not the film I’m looking for but great work all the same @JunkMonkey
> I’d searched for something like that list but couldn’t find anything. I’m impressed and amazed that you did
> 
> The year is the thing. I think I was about six, which would make it 1967 but I could have been older (maybe up to nine) so anywhere between 1967 and 1969. It definitely was not 1970 because that was the year I got my first ride in a plane (Comet) when we went to Malta.
> 
> Edit: I know it was a different time but I still find it difficult to understand why Kong vs Godzilla would be classified X




If it was 1967-9 then it was definitely a second run indy cinema.  _King Kong Vs Godzilla_ was made in 1962 got a BBFC certificate and release in the UK in 1963.  THE best idea I can come up with is going through a local newspaper archive - you wouldn't have to go through the whole year just the times you were on holiday.  
I did a quick look through The Glasgow Herald on Google (Google Books) which did list cinemas outwith Glasgow later on but no luck I'm afraid.


----------



## Foxbat

Well it looks like my mystery film has been resolved. Repulsion arrived today and, after watching it, I’m pretty sure this was the movie I saw all those years ago. Of course, I was too young to understand what it was actually about but the images I recall were there but not in the way I expected. What I remembered was a lot of camera work looking over the protagonist’s shoulder (a blonde woman). That woman was Catherine Deneuve as Carol. The circular windows were door spy holes and, near the end, that speciific scene I remembered wasn’t a door with a window,  it was a ceiling with a circular cornice around the light fitting (again looking over the shoulder of Deneuve). I’m about 80% certain this is the one and now declaring my search over.

Just as an aside, the plot regarding a woman repulsed by the thought of sex had an ending I thought ironic. The final shot is a close up of a family photograph in which we see the younger Carol glowering at her father. I suspect she was sexually abused by her father and this led to her sexual repulsion. I say Ironic given the fact that it was directed by Roman Polanski. Enough said in that department.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson

My quest is to find the film with this scene.  (And I'm already breaking the rules because it's not SF/F, but it's been bugging me for years )

It's at the end of the film, the bad guys have all been killed or caught.  The main (or secondary) character, a cop, goes into a drug store which is being robbed, and he ends up getting shot and killed.  I think it was the birth of the cliche he was 'two days away from retirement'.
I thought it might have been one of the _Lethal Weapon_ films, but I can't find any mention of the scene.
I think it was probably an 80s film, but could have been late 70s or even early 90s

Over to you, good people...


----------



## JunkMonkey

My first thought was The New Centurians.








						The New Centurions (1972) - IMDb
					

The New Centurions: Directed by Richard Fleischer. With George C. Scott, Stacy Keach, Jane Alexander, Scott Wilson. An idealistic rookie cop joins the L.A.P.D. to make ends meet while finishing law school, and is indoctrinated by a seasoned veteran. As time goes on, he loses his ambitions and...




					www.imdb.com


----------



## M. Robert Gibson

JunkMonkey said:


> My first thought was The New Centurians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The New Centurions (1972) - IMDb
> 
> 
> The New Centurions: Directed by Richard Fleischer. With George C. Scott, Stacy Keach, Jane Alexander, Scott Wilson. An idealistic rookie cop joins the L.A.P.D. to make ends meet while finishing law school, and is indoctrinated by a seasoned veteran. As time goes on, he loses his ambitions and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com


Close, thanks, but the synopsis here








						The New Centurions - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



doesn't mention a drugstore, and that's one thing I do remember.  He'd stopped to get some cigarettes or something, and I'm pretty sure he gets shot inside the store and maybe staggers out and dies


----------



## JunkMonkey

Here is one that has bugged me for years.  I think I saw it on the television in the 1980. Possibly Channel 4.  It was a foreign language film and from what I remember was the life story of one man.  The start of the film was silent though the film was shot well into the sound era.  The first sequences told the story of the birth and childhood? of our hero. And then there was an Inter-title card that said something like "1927  Talking Movies Arrive" and the rest of the film has recorded dialogue.
All I can remember scene wise is a moment  when our protagonist, who is incredibly rich, takes his dog for a walk.  There is a long circular drive outside his châteaux.  (With a fountain?)  He gets into his chauffeur-driven Rolls Royce(?) puts his hand out the window and the dog lead is handed to him by a footman.  A very small dog is attached to the other end.  The car drives off slowly, the dog  trotting alongside. They drive all the way round the circular driveway and back to the original position and the man gets out  and walks back into the house.  I think it was one locked-off, static shot with no jump cuts and it took _forever_ - and I remember thinking it was the funniest thing I has seen in ages.  Very Buster Keaton like. (But NOT Keaton)

I remember a strangely erotic shot of his exquisitely beautiful shoes being unlaced very slowly.  

I think it was a Riches to Rags Finding True Happiness story.  Our hero may have taken to the stage.

I have been looking (on and off) for years for this.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson

Apropos of nothing, IMDB has an advanced title search feature with many, many options








						IMDb: Advanced Title Search - IMDb
					

IMDb's advanced search allows you to run extremely powerful queries over all people and titles in the database. Find exactly what you're looking for!




					www.imdb.com
				




and an advanced name search








						IMDb: Advanced Name Search - IMDb
					

IMDb's advanced search allows you to run extremely powerful queries over all people and titles in the database. Find exactly what you're looking for!




					www.imdb.com


----------



## JunkMonkey

FOUND!  Thanks to Jeffbert watching it and posting it on the What was the last Movie you Saw thread I am Ninety nine point nine and three quarters percent sure that the film I was looking for is Yoyo:








						Yoyo (1965) - IMDb
					

Yoyo: Directed by Pierre Étaix. With Pierre Étaix, Claudine Auger, Philippe Dionnet, Luce Klein. A man has everything: dozens of servants, a palace, vast woods, gardens, a lake, mechanical toys, private entertainment troupes of musicians and dancers. He has it all - but love. When alone, he sits...




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Dave Vicks

Looking for a movie  I bought from the SCIENCE FICTION book club on VHS.

IT'S ABOUT A family of 4, they are fisherman and because of global warming decide to go North .They travel in an old Station wagon. They eventually go to Canada. Can't remember title.


----------



## Toby Frost

M. Robert Gibson said:


> It's at the end of the film, the bad guys have all been killed or caught. The main (or secondary) character, a cop, goes into a drug store which is being robbed, and he ends up getting shot and killed.



It's not _Bad Lieutenant_, is it? That doesn't quite end like that, but it does have the pretty arbitrary death of an important cop at the very end.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Dave Vicks said:


> Looking for a movie  I bought from the SCIENCE FICTION book club on VHS.
> 
> IT'S ABOUT A family of 4, they are fisherman and because of global warming decide to go North .They travel in an old Station wagon. They eventually go to Canada. Can't remember title.



Do you have a date for when you bought it?  VHS would imply this was a few years ago.  Having a cut off date would help.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson

Toby Frost said:


> It's not _Bad Lieutenant_, is it? That doesn't quite end like that, but it does have the pretty arbitrary death of an important cop at the very end.


It could be.  I've definitely seen the film, but I'd have to watch it again to be sure.  I do have the memory that the cop was only a couple of days away from retirement, but could be confusing the two


----------



## The Crawling Chaos

M. Robert Gibson said:


> My quest is to find the film with this scene.  (And I'm already breaking the rules because it's not SF/F, but it's been bugging me for years )
> 
> It's at the end of the film, the bad guys have all been killed or caught.  The main (or secondary) character, a cop, goes into a drug store which is being robbed, and he ends up getting shot and killed.  I think it was the birth of the cliche he was 'two days away from retirement'.
> I thought it might have been one of the _Lethal Weapon_ films, but I can't find any mention of the scene.
> I think it was probably an 80s film, but could have been late 70s or even early 90s
> 
> Over to you, good people...


Probably not the one you're thinking of since it's a much older film, but as far as I know it's one of if not the earliest movie using the "2 days from retirement" trope: Central Park (1932). It has the main guy, a police officer, shot and killed by an armed robber. I am not 100% sure it happens in a drugstore... It could be a restaurant.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson

The Crawling Chaos said:


> Probably not the one you're thinking of since it's a much older film, but as far as I know it's one of if not the earliest movie using the "2 days from retirement" trope: Central Park (1932). It has the main guy, a police officer, shot and killed by an armed robber. I am not 100% sure it happens in a drugstore... It could be a restaurant.


Yeah, a bit too early.  My recollection is a colour film.

Thanks anyway

Edit
I've been through this Trope and nothing matches








						Retirony - TV Tropes
					

Retirony is a portmanteau of retirement and Irony, though how much of the latter it has is up for debate. Retirony is a way to make the audience feel sorry for a character's death without having to actually give him more than ten minutes of …




					tvtropes.org


----------



## mtpunksxs

The movie I've been trying to remember has been bugging me the past few days.  If I recall it must've been made in the 2000s to 2019ish.  It was a post apocalyptic movie.  I just remember the ending which had a female research scientist with blonde hair.  She was at Greenland I believe amongst a vast field.  But as I remember there are pockets of ice among the green field. I hope someone can help.


----------



## kythe

I've been thinking of a fantasy adventure movie I saw on TV in childhood, which would make it 1980's or earlier.  It seems along the lines of Gulliver's Travels or Around the World in 80 Days. 

A young man was held captive as a "guest" in the home of another man who made him drink something each night. He plans to leave in the morning.  But each morning he wakes up with a new fingerprick on a different finger, and begins to realize he must be spending many days there, not just one.  He realizes a repeating pattern, and doesn't remember what happens to him after he drinks what his host gives him. One night he only pretended to drink what was offered, so he could see what was happening. He was sent through a magic mirror into other places.  He eventually returned to his host with an army of elephants.

I might be mixing up different movies, but it seems like there was also a floating island that was eventually rejoined to the continent it broke off from.


----------



## Danny McG

kythe said:


> I might be mixing up different movies, but it seems like there was also a floating island that was eventually rejoined to the continent it broke off from


Was that not the original Dr Dolittle with Rex Harrison?


----------



## kythe

Danny McG said:


> Was that not the original Dr Dolittle with Rex Harrison?


You are right (and I also was mixing up movies).  I just rewatched the 1967 Dr. Dolittle and probably enjoyed it as much as when I was very young, even with all its silliness. It's funny how memories work.  How do I remember the floating island joining the continent so vividly, but forgot the Great Pink Sea Snail and the Lunar Moth?

I'm still wondering about the first movie.  It is definately different.


----------



## Dave Vicks

Looking for title of TV SHOW SWEDEN Female Blonde Detective with two daughters. Police procedural. Island?


----------



## Dave Vicks

The movie about Global WARMING came out in 1993.It was Called The Fire Next Time.
Thanks Google.


----------



## Triakis

My brother remembers a movie he saw as a kid where there is a volcanic disaster and a second moon shoots into the sky from a volcanic eruption.  Does anyone know the title?


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Triakis said:


> My brother remembers a movie he saw as a kid where there is a volcanic disaster and a second moon shoots into the sky from a volcanic eruption.  Does anyone know the title?




That sounds like the end of *Crack in the World*.  An experiment to drill into the Earth's core sets off the tearing apart of the planet.  Of course, it's stopped just in time by the good guys, but a chunk of the Earth does go off into the sky, making a second Moon.  Not a bad movie. 









						Crack in the World - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






> . . . barely escape the test site in time to observe the fiery birth of a second moon. Its release stops the crack, and the Earth survives.


----------



## DennisNOS2

I watched a B&W US travelers-in-space movie in the mid-50s that scared the crap out of me.  The astronauts happen upon a race of human-looking beings.  I believe it was the "queen" that interacted with the astronauts.  She was gorgeous, tall, slim and wearing a form fitting, glittery dress.  During the course of the movie some of astronauts were all drawn to her attempting to kiss her.  When they did, it rendered them a block of ice.  At 5yo in the mid-50s it made an a lasting impression.  Have never found the title of that movie.  Anyone have an idea?  Thanks.


----------



## Guttersnipe

Could it be Queen of Outer Space (1958)?


----------



## BAYLOR

Guttersnipe said:


> Could it be Queen of Outer Space (1958)?



Ive seen that film , I doubt , The Queen in that movie wore a masque because her face  got disfigured as. result of War fought with a world ruled.  Godawful film.


----------



## Guttersnipe

BAYLOR said:


> Ive seen that film , I doubt , The Queen in that movie wore a masque because her face  got disfigured as. result of War fought with a world ruled.  Godawful film.


I think I've confused it with another film. I remember a scene from a film where an Earthman stands on a stool to kiss a queen of Venus or something, but I don't recall anyone turning to ice. Maybe I saw Invasion of the Star Creatures. Frankly, it reminds me of that 80s music video for "Dolly Dagger" by Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## BAYLOR

Guttersnipe said:


> I think I've confused it with another film. I remember a scene from a film where an Earthman stands on a stool to kiss a queen of Venus or something, but I don't recall anyone turning to ice. Frankly, it reminds me of that 80s music video for "Dolly Dagger" by Jimi Hendrix.



There was screen something like that  in comedy film  Abbott and *Costello go to Mars *1953 .


The film that the Op is talking about is not ringing any bells though the description  of the Queen Reminded eo the film  the 1966  film *Planet of  Blood*


----------

